# Crappie reports?



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Anyone have any thing going on as far as crappie action, or are they already finished spawning and moved back out? Thanks


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

Caught 50 blacks Thursday kept 14 they ended up being all males. They were in 2-4 feet of water. Should be finishing up soon.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

The crappie are on fire in all the central ohio lakes. 80% of them have been females full of egge.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Portage must be ahead of some lakes... 75% of the females ive caught have already released most eggs. The fish are still very aggresive, been catching them in the 6-10 fow range.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

The bite is pretty good on Mosquito and picking up at Pymatuning. Did well at both lakes over the weekend.


----------



## slowtroller (Sep 28, 2011)

Been to Hoover twice now at it is very slow for some reason.


----------



## icehuntR (Dec 18, 2005)

heard from a reliable source that Skeeter crappies are not spawning yet. try drifting over stump fields for them. This info is from "Today".


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Had the opportunity to fish with Russ Bailey on Mosquito lake this morning. The wind and rain weren't real bad when we first started but after an hour or so we had enough and called it a day. Over 30 fish in the cooler by then tho.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Nice going chaunc and Russ. Those are some nice slabs! Great pics too!


----------



## thefraz44 (May 4, 2014)

Fished at kiser today for an hour and pulled in 5 10-12 inch crappie... On a fintail wonder bread spoon, I was fishing for stripers 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------

